

What do doctors say to 'alternative therapists' when a patient dies? Nothing - Sysky
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/mar/03/what-do-doctors-say-to-alternative-therapists-when-a-patient-dies-nothing-we-never-talk

======
threepipeproblm
'I nudge the door shut with my foot, and sit down. “I have lost patients to
all of those treatments,” I tell her quietly.'

But she never lost patients to traditional therapies? What a science-free
article. This is the closest the article comes to an argument.

'We now know that many of these therapies are not only unhelpful but are
downright dangerous.'

The doctor complaining about the arrogance of the patient in an environment
where cancer is becoming more and more common and "modern medicine" can
provide no fundamental way to address this.

Also this has nothing to do with Hacker News..

